# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Albumi fotografik >  Foto nga Vlora

## shigjeta

Ketu mund te gjeni pamje nga Vlora. Nese keni fotografi te tjera per te shtuar, mund t'i postoni tek kjo teme.

*PAMJE NGA VLORA* (_klikoni te linku i meposhtem per te pa fotografi nga Vlora._

*http://galeria.albasoul.com/album03*

----------


## Veshtrusja

Maj 2005......................

----------


## Veshtrusja

Smokthinë, Vlorë
2005

----------


## Veshtrusja

Smokthinë, 2005

----------


## reinald

na nxorret mallin me keto foto  :buzeqeshje: 

Ja dhe Vlora ne bore  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## DiGiTeX

Ja pra fillome me 3 te parat  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## DiGiTeX

ja pra keto jane nje 3-she tjeter !!!

----------


## DiGiTeX

Vazhdojme me te tjerat !!!

----------


## DiGiTeX

Keto jane fotot e vazhdimit ..

----------


## DiGiTeX

Ja vazdome foto me bregdetin e vlores i cile quhet PERLA E SHQIPERISE !!

----------


## DiGiTeX

Ja pra 3 foto te vlores dhe diellit ne perendime !

----------


## DiGiTeX

Vazhdojme dhe me disa foto te bregdetit vlonjat ne fshatrat e tije .

----------


## DiGiTeX

Keto jane fotot e fundi qe kisha ne pc time.. sapo te gjeje foto te tjera do ti hedh .
Flm !

----------


## tani_26

Vlora...........

----------


## tani_26

vlora......

----------


## tani_26

vlora.....

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

e pash kete foton tek galleria...shif sa bukur...uji kaq kristal...nje "urge" vin tek ty, qe te ben te deshirosh te zhytesh  :perqeshje:

----------


## Veshtrusja

Bashaj, Smokthine
maj 2005

a e gjeni dot si quhet ky burim?  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Veshtrusja

ehhhhh, na ka marre malli!

kemi edhe ne ato mrekullirat tona, por duhet te dime ti vleresojme dhe ruajme

----------


## Veshtrusja

......................

----------

